# Police Officer Scott Bashioum



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Scott Leslie Bashioum*
Canonsburg Borough Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Thursday, November 10, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 52

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Scott Bashioum was shot and killed as he and his partner responded to a domestic disturbance call at a home on the 100 block of Woodcrest Drive at approximately 3:15 am.

He and another officer were ambushed and shot as they approached the home.

The subject who shot them was later found dead inside of the home along with his pregnant wife.

Both officers were transported to Canonsburg Hospital, where Officer Bashioum succumbed to his wounds. The other officer was flown to Allegheny General Hospital to undergo emergency surgery.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Alex Coghill
Canonsburg Borough Police Department
68 East Pike Street
Canonsburg, PA 15317

Phone: (724) 745-8020


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Bashioum.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Freaking animal who murdered I'm should burn for all eternity.


----------

